# It looks like Matt from Trivium has a 7-string Gibson V now



## wannabguitarist (May 11, 2009)

I couldn't find any other pictures but this is something I did not expect from Gibson


----------



## thedonutman (May 11, 2009)

Epiphone used to make a 7 string V that looks like that.


----------



## Dusty201087 (May 11, 2009)

Dude. 

Win.

That is all


----------



## DaveCarter (May 11, 2009)

Great to see the big companies producing more 7s!! Reckon it could lead to a sig model if he's moved away from Dean?


----------



## Dusty201087 (May 11, 2009)

SplinteredDave said:


> Great to see the big companies producing more 7s!! Reckon it could lead to a sig model if he's moved away from Dean?



As much as I hope this is true, think about Gibson  if he did get a signature model it'd be expensive as fuck


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (May 11, 2009)

Hmm, interesting. I agree with TS, I never thought Gibson would ever make a 7.


----------



## Luuk (May 11, 2009)

Didn't he had tattoos on both of his arms (IIRC his left arm is totally covered, and his righyt arm has a tattoo from his wrist to his elbow)?


----------



## Spondus (May 11, 2009)

as cool as that is, if it was released and had anything to do with trivium, id avoid it like the plague


----------



## DaveCarter (May 11, 2009)

Luuk said:


> Didn't he had tattoos on both of his arms (IIRC his right arm is totally covered, and his left arm has a tattoo from his wrist to his elbow)?



I thought he had both sleeves done, but it probably doesnt show in that pic because of the light reflection...


----------



## thesimo (May 11, 2009)

looks kinda cool. I don't know if he is getting a sig model from Gibson, but he has gotten hooked up with at least 2 custom Gibson 7s.

Corey is also bound to get a Jackson 7 V, that will be something special to see!

Either way Trivium rock (IMO) and are promoting 7 strings, if that means a better choice for all us, then nobody loses!


----------



## Triple-J (May 11, 2009)

That's pretty cool I love black/white V's so here's hoping Gibson see sense and release an Epiphone version of it and not a Gibson version that no fan can afford.......................yeah I know it's not likely but hey G'n'R finally released an album after 15 years of "recording" and we have a black president so there's hope right?


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 11, 2009)

I saw a vid on youtube of him playing it, looks pretty nice


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 11, 2009)

Wow thats awesome. Maybe Gibson are finally ready to join everyone else in the 21st Century of guitar building.


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 11, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Wow thats awesome. Maybe Gibson are finally ready to join everyone else in the 21st Century of guitar building.



Sorry, dude. Not going to happen and you know it!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 11, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Wow thats awesome. Maybe Gibson are finally ready to join everyone else in the 21st Century of guitar building.





ZeroSignal said:


> Sorry, dude. Not going to happen and you know it!


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 11, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Sorry, dude. Not going to happen and you know it!


----------



## Variant (May 11, 2009)

:yawn:


----------



## EliNoPants (May 12, 2009)

baby jesus is going to cry if that thing still has the godawful Gibson neck profile and 24.75" scale, and especially if it's only 22 frets which by my count, the one in the picture does


----------



## Harry (May 12, 2009)

Kinda cool I guess.


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 12, 2009)

EliNoPants said:


> baby jesus is going to cry if that thing still has the godawful Gibson neck profile and 24.75" scale, and especially if it's only 22 frets which by my count, the one in the picture does


 


I'm glad I'm not the only one that hates Gibson's neck profile. If Schecter is a baseball bat, then that is a tree trunk.


----------



## vehemence (May 12, 2009)

ya i know....... its not together yet.


but this is that guitar


----------



## Cadavuh (May 12, 2009)

He also got buff


----------



## MFB (May 12, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one that hates Gibson's neck profile. If Schecter is a baseball bat, then that is a tree trunk.





The SG I played had a slim, dare I say awesome, neck profile that made me not wanna put it down


----------



## Shaman (May 12, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one that hates Gibson's neck profile. If Schecter is a baseball bat, then that is a tree trunk.



I guess you have never tried a Les Paul with the 60's neck? An amazing neck, slim C-shape.

My SG does have a big neck though, but it never really bothered me.

You can't really say "Gibson's neck profile" because they do make guitars with more than one profile.(like the 60's neck I mentioned)


----------



## White Lee (May 12, 2009)

Used to play an SG, that would be an interesting combo. 7 string SG. Although they'd probably have to put more weight in the body to make up for the heavier neck, as those guitars are very light!


----------



## Justin Bailey (May 12, 2009)

Shaman said:


> I guess you have never tried a Les Paul with the 60's neck? An amazing neck, slim C-shape.
> 
> My SG does have a big neck though, but it never really bothered me.
> 
> You can't really say "Gibson's neck profile" because they do make guitars with more than one profile.(like the 60's neck I mentioned)



yes the 60's slim neck is godly.


----------



## død (May 12, 2009)

Sevenstring version of the V90, plox?


----------



## Mazzakazza (May 12, 2009)

If it has the standard Gibson 24.75" Scale length, I will laugh.


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 12, 2009)

vehemence said:


> ya i know....... its not together yet.
> 
> 
> but this is that guitar


 
Ya know, before I started playing 7 string guitars, I saw one of these in a pawn shop. It was beat up, but not that bad. Looking back on it, I really should've picked it up. It would've made a good project.



Shaman said:


> I guess you have never tried a Les Paul with the 60's neck? An amazing neck, slim C-shape.
> 
> My SG does have a big neck though, but it never really bothered me.
> 
> You can't really say "Gibson's neck profile" because they do make guitars with more than one profile.(like the 60's neck I mentioned)


 
Yeah, I suppose you're correct. The only Gibsons that I have played are newer and had thick necks. If I had any interest in a 6 at all, I would give that 60s neck a shot.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 12, 2009)

død;1503914 said:


> Sevenstring version of the V90, plox?


^this.

The firebird has the best neck out of every gibson, ever.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 12, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> As much as I hope this is true, think about Gibson  if he did get a signature model it'd be expensive as fuck



I'd rather pay a shitload of good money on an insanely good guitar like that rather than some shitty Korean made Razorback/ML...


----------



## Dusty201087 (May 12, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I'd rather pay a shitload of good money on an insanely good guitar like that rather than some shitty Korean made Razorback/ML...



To be honest, Gibson as of late is starting to get into the "debatable" area with some of its more expensive models .


----------



## alex103188 (May 12, 2009)

Spondus said:


> as cool as that is, if it was released and had anything to do with trivium, id avoid it like the plague




hahahaha. word dude.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 13, 2009)

alex103188 said:


> hahahaha. word dude.



hur hur hurrrrr lets ditch on trivium...


----------



## Breakdown (May 13, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one that hates Gibson's neck profile. If Schecter is a baseball bat, then that is a tree trunk.


I havent tried many gibsons but I LOVE the profile of the sg faded specials. which is pretty big and wide.


----------



## Yoshi (May 13, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I'd rather pay a shitload of good money on an insanely good guitar like that rather than some shitty Korean made Razorback/ML...



It's Chinese which =


----------



## Shaman (May 13, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> Yeah, I suppose you're correct. The only Gibsons that I have played are newer and had thick necks. If I had any interest in a 6 at all, I would give that 60s neck a shot.



Yep.

For example, Gibson offers two neck profiles for the Les Paul Standard, the other one being the thick 50's neck and the other being the slim 60's neck. It doesen't mean the guitar was made in the 60's, they just call the neck profile that.

My LP Standard is -07 model with the 60's neck, amazing guitar!


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 13, 2009)

Shaman said:


> Yep.
> 
> For example, Gibson offers two neck profiles for the Les Paul Standard, the other one being the thick 50's neck and the other being the slim 60's neck. It doesen't mean the guitar was made in the 60's, they just call the neck profile that.
> 
> My LP Standard is -07 model with the 60's neck, amazing guitar!


 
Oooh, ok. I gotcha.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (May 13, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> It's Chinese which =



 I've got a mic ltd ex-50 and its quality was just as good as much more expensive esp's that were sitting right infront of me before I bought it.

Maybe I just got a lucky one but mic doesn't necessarily mean bad imo.


----------



## RenegadeDave (May 13, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I've got a mic ltd ex-50 and its quality was just as good as much more expensive esp's that were sitting right infront of me before I bought it.
> 
> Maybe I just got a lucky one but mic doesn't necessarily mean bad imo.



I played several of the flavors of the EC series but none of them even came close to touching the Eclipse II. You might have found a good one. 

That all said , I find myself playing my MIK Hornet more (because I love ebony) over my MIJ 7620.


----------



## Panterica (May 14, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> hur hur hurrrrr lets ditch on trivium...



  BAHAHAHA! I LOL'ed numerously
while im not a big trivium fan i respect matt, fucking 19yo and being one of the presidents of the RR-CD thing, awesome chops for a 19yo regardless.


----------



## Yoshi (May 14, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I've got a mic ltd ex-50 and its quality was just as good as much more expensive esp's that were sitting right infront of me before I bought it.
> 
> Maybe I just got a lucky one but mic doesn't necessarily mean bad imo.



Wait what?

You're comparing an LTD 50 series against an ESP? and it was of the same quality? Maybe you got lucky on it's construction, but I don't think a low end guitar such as a 50 series would hold a candle to a high end guitar such as an ESP. Don't mix ESP with LTD, while LTD is a little brother company, it's not really on par with ESP at all. Same with Epiphone and Gibson.


----------



## willyman101 (May 14, 2009)

Panterica said:


> BAHAHAHA! I LOL'ed numerously
> while im not a big trivium fan i respect matt, fucking 19yo and being one of the presidents of the RR-CD thing, awesome chops for a 19yo regardless.



He ain't 19 anymore but definitely insane to see him when he was doing so well. I don't like Trivium either but anyone bringing anything slightly metal to the public is good to me.


----------



## DaveCarter (May 14, 2009)

Yeah he's 23 now. Great guitarist even when he was 16, while I didnt like anything on Crusades (didnt bother with it, or the new one) I still think Ascendancy was an awesome album. Definitely original, and one of my favourites at the time.


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005 (May 14, 2009)

Nice looking guitar...but shitty band  imo


----------



## zakattak192 (May 23, 2009)

ya know, theyre actually workin on makin Matt a 7 string Explorer FYI


----------



## marduk9279 (Jun 15, 2009)

This is an Epiphone, not a Gibson and I hope to god he does release it as his Sig model.. This Guitar suits him so well.
His Rising sun was beautiful, and suited him the best out of all his other Guitars, but shit happend and has lead him to this, which personally is an amazing Guitar and I hope he sticks with it.


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Jun 15, 2009)

I think the rising sun was rather gay. But that's me!


----------



## marduk9279 (Jun 15, 2009)

SupaCoolMan2005 said:


> Nice looking guitar...but shitty band  imo



Jelous Homo fagg. Trivium are one of the most talented bands, and there some of the most talented musicians on this planet at the moment. 
Grow a set off balls and stop been a jelous little kid sat in his mothers basment wasting time bad mouthing good, decent, honest, hardworking bands... Just because you'll never be as big or sucssesfull as them, dosent mean you have to put them down. FAGGOT.



Jeroenofzo said:


> I think the rising sun was rather gay. But that's me!


Thats your opninion  But I think it was one if the most beautiful Guitars ever made.. but thats my opinion, as I own one and it is the best guitar ive ever played or seen.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 15, 2009)

marduk9279 said:


> Jelous Homo fagg. Trivium are one of the most talented bands, and there some of the most talented musicians on this planet at the moment.
> Grow a set off balls and stop been a jelous little kid sat in his mothers basment wasting time bad mouthing good, decent, honest, hardworking bands... Just because you'll never be as big or sucssesfull as them, dosent mean you have to put them down. FAGGOT.
> 
> 
> Thats your opninion  But I think it was one if the most beautiful Guitars ever made.. but thats my opinion, as I own one and it is the best guitar ive ever played or seen.


----------



## marduk9279 (Jun 15, 2009)

ZOMB13 said:


>


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 15, 2009)

marduk9279 said:


> Jelous Homo fagg. Trivium are one of the most talented bands, and there some of the most talented musicians on this planet at the moment.
> Grow a set off balls and stop been a jelous little kid sat in his mothers basment wasting time bad mouthing good, decent, honest, hardworking bands... Just because you'll never be as big or sucssesfull as them, dosent mean you have to put them down. FAGGOT.
> 
> 
> Thats your opninion  But I think it was one if the most beautiful Guitars ever made.. but thats my opinion, as I own one and it is the best guitar ive ever played or seen.



Try not to be a dick yeah? Does his opinion bother you that much?


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey pal, listen up.
You can't just run in here and insult people like that. He said IMO, and you perfectly respected my opinion about the guitar, so why not his about the band?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 15, 2009)

marduk9279 said:


> Jelous Homo fagg. Trivium are one of the most talented bands, and there some of the most talented musicians on this planet at the moment.
> Grow a set off balls and stop been a jelous little kid sat in his mothers basment wasting time bad mouthing good, decent, honest, hardworking bands... Just because you'll never be as big or sucssesfull as them, dosent mean you have to put them down. FAGGOT.
> 
> 
> Thats your opninion  But I think it was one if the most beautiful Guitars ever made.. but thats my opinion, as I own one and it is the best guitar ive ever played or seen.



1. Triviums first two albums were great and then they started going horribly downhill. The talent seems to be waning quite badly.

2. Shut the hell up and show some respect before you get your ass banned. If you want, you can always go back to 4chan or Harmony Central to save us time. Lose the blind fanboi attitude while you're at it. It may help in normal life not to be so on edge about things you love. And perhaps _*you *_should grow a set of balls and stop attacking someone from behind the anonymity of a username? M'kay, cupcake? 

3. I think it's a horrible guitar, as is everything else Dean makes. If other people like it, that's fine. But don't expect people to agree with you as Dean generally has a very low standing amongst most guitar players.


----------



## Loomer (Jun 15, 2009)

Justin Bailey said:


> yes the 60's slim neck is godly.




Indeed it is, indeed it is.

That said, I have NO idea what the neck profile on my Gibson V is actually called, but THAT neck profile is the hands-down most perfect neck I've ever played. Well, Different strokes!


----------



## metal_head666 (Jun 15, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Sorry, dude. Not going to happen and you know it!


 Two things: 1. People who want 7's don't want Gibsons, and vice versa. A Gibson is a Gibson. 24.75", all mahogany. As a 7 string player, that doesn't appeal to you, so why not just go to a different company? 2. Gibson meets market demands. If there was a big enough market for 7's, Epiphany would jump all over it, but it isn't the late 90's anymore.


marduk9279 said:


> Jelous Homo fagg. Trivium are one of the most talented bands, and there some of the most talented musicians on this planet at the moment. Grow a set off balls and stop been a jelous little kid sat in his mothers basment wasting time bad mouthing good, decent, honest, hardworking bands... Just because you'll never be as big or sucssesfull as them, dosent mean you have to put them down. FAGGOT.


 I have a few words of advice for you. 1. Install Firefox. It has a built in spell checker. 2. Don't post on the internet yet. Don't take this as an insult, but I have the feeling you're about 14-15 years old. Your musical tastes haven't developed well yet, and your arguments are weak. All you're doing is embarrassing yourself. Instead, reply to all posts you want to, but just type it up in a Word document and save it to a folder. This way you develop typing skills, and your posts will have the same result (nothing). Still cruse the internet, find new music as your taste develops, and build up your argument skills. Do this for about three years and you can start posting on the internet again.


----------



## EliNoPants (Jun 15, 2009)

and here i thought new posts in this thread were going to be informative and useful stuff regarding guitars...not just a fanboy trolling


----------



## Panterica (Jun 15, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> 1. Triviums first two albums were great and then they started going horribly downhill. The talent seems to be waning quite badly.
> 
> 2. Shut the hell up and show some respect before you get your ass banned. If you want, you can always go back to 4chan or Harmony Central to save us time. Lose the blind fanboi attitude while you're at it. It may help in normal life not to be so on edge about things you love. And perhaps _*you *_should grow a set of balls and stop attacking someone from behind the anonymity of a username? M'kay, cupcake?
> 
> 3. I think it's a horrible guitar, as is everything else Dean makes. If other people like it, that's fine. But don't expect people to agree with you as Dean generally has a very low standing amongst most guitar players.




1) never owned a trivium album, just saw them live and it wasn't good but not horrible either. i only enjoyed like 1 song
2) thanks, hopefully the  will striketh if this keeps up
3) i agree, dean blows. the only cool thing bout the rising sun was...well...the rising sun



metal_head666 said:


> . Don't post on the internet yet. Don't take this as an insult, but I have the feeling you're about 14-15 years old. Your musical tastes haven't developed well yet, and your arguments are weak. All you're doing is embarrassing yourself. Instead, reply to all posts you want to, but just type it up in a Word document and save it to a folder. This way you develop typing skills, and your posts will have the same result (nothing). Still cruse the internet, find new music as your taste develops, and build up your argument skills. Do this for about three years and you can start posting on the internet again.



 


it's funny cuz its true, but i was gonna guess 12-13 after "Homofag" and what ever else he said 




marduk9279 said:


> JJust because you'll never be as big or sucssesfull as them, dosent mean you have to put them down. FAGGOT.
> .



im more successful than them, people talk less shit about me so...i guess i win.


----------



## El Caco (Jun 15, 2009)

marduk9279 said:


> EDIT:I'm not going to repeat it


----------



## st2012 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## technomancer (Jun 15, 2009)

s7eve said:


>



Given the content of that post, hopefully it's permanent as we really don't need that shit here.


----------



## El Caco (Jun 15, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Given the content of that post, hopefully it's permanent as we really don't need that shit here.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh moderators, how I love them so...


----------



## Panterica (Jun 16, 2009)

s7eve said:


>



dude...thats a killer piece of artwork...holy shit


----------



## El Caco (Jun 16, 2009)

It's not mine, I found it with Google Image search, I don't know who is responsible for it since it can be found on a number of sites.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 16, 2009)

The mods should get together and start a band and call it "BANHAMMER", just so they can use that for some epic cover art


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 16, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> Don't mix ESP with LTD, while LTD is a little brother company, it's not really on par with ESP at all.



can't agree man.

I've said it a hundred times before and I'll say it a hundred times again: I've owned and played a large selection of ESPs/LTDs, and out of all of them I was most happy with the higher-end LTDs.


----------



## st2012 (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't have tons of experience with either ESP or LTD but like Dave said, I've played a couple of ESP's that were nowhere near as nice as the LTD SC 7 string I played.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 16, 2009)

I own one of these puppies and it slays 






I have played an ESP one like it and didn't really notice a huge difference that warrants the massive price increase. I also got my 2nd hand, basically mint for $1000 less than retail which made it even sweeter


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 16, 2009)

S7eve delivers


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jun 16, 2009)

Just on the ESP LTD note, I have to say I was MUCH more impressed by the LTD EC-1000 I played mid-last year than the white ESP Eclipse-II I played a few weeks ago at the same Sam Ash. It could be that the battery was dying, and I couldn't get the employees to understand it wasn't the god damned cable 

... On a more on topic note... I'd like to see Gibson make a 7 string Sig, because I think if they saw that selling they'd probably expand their 7 string line. And I would like a 7 string LP, even if it is overpriced.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 17, 2009)

Why are we talking about ESP/LTDs all of a sudden?


----------



## slayerrulesyo (Aug 19, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> 3. I think it's a horrible guitar, as is everything else Dean makes. If other people like it, that's fine. But don't expect people to agree with you as Dean generally has a very low standing amongst most guitar players.



I hate everything Dean makes. Until i played the Rusty Cooley 7 String. You ever play that guitar? The neck on it is to die for. unlike "most" of the other Deans. just try it, its so thin and just amazing. its even better than all the ibanez necks ive ever played, and im an ibanez player. yep i said it


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Aug 19, 2009)

slayerrulesyo said:


> I hate everything Dean makes. Until i played the Rusty Cooley 7 String. You ever play that guitar? The neck on it is to die for. unlike "most" of the other Deans. just try it, its so thin and just amazing. its even better than all the ibanez necks ive ever played, and im an ibanez player. yep i said it


tell me about it, the rusty cooley dean is pure sex, it just plays like butter!


----------

